# HOME verschlüsselt und automatisch mount/umount

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

nun habe ich schon einiges probiert und komme trotz dieser schönen Anleitung nicht zum Ziel. Es passiert einfach kein Mount. Nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung.  :Sad: 

Wer hat das bei sich am laufen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

1) Erstell ne Keyfile und leg sie z.B. in /root oder /etc ab 

2) Add die Keyfile zur Luks Partition (Home Partition)

3) Trag das ganze in /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt ein inkl. Pfad zur Keyfile

4) Trag dein Home (Beispiel: /dev/mapper/enc-home  ext4  defaults 0 0) in /etc/fstab

5) Done

So klappt es zumindest bei mir  :Wink: 

PS. Bei mir ist / auch verschlüsselt deshalb kann in bedenkenlos die Keyfile in /etc ablegen... Wies bei dir ist weiss ich jedoch ned  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Bei mir läuft's problemlos seit einigen Jahren - ich bin damals nach der Anleitung unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-274651.html vorgegangen.

----------

